
I couldn't resist! - volida
http://www.alexa.com/data/details/traffic_details?site0=paulgraham.com&site1=philip.greenspun.com&site2=&site3=&site4=&y=r&z=1&h=300&w=500&range=6m&size=Medium&url=paulgraham.com
======
danielha
Ah, the epic battle of the pg's on the alexa battlefront. Our resident pg has
an army of hackers and close access to robots and futuristic unicycles. I
think the winner here is clear.

